# Budgie Problem



## JoKoKing (Mar 21, 2016)

I have a budgie called Pofa and had him for about 5 months now. I got since he was a chick and he was so cute and lovable. But when he started to wean by himself, he wasn't all that cuddly anymore, even worse, he would bite me! I went to do A LOT of research but none really seemed to work.

And by some magic he loves my mom more than me! ( or it seems like it at least...) I do spend a lot of quality time with him but some how he just seems afraid of my hands, when I train him he is fine and takes the treat off of my hand but then quickly fly back to his perch. I don't train him too much so he shouldn't be bored or anything.

What is it that I am doing wrong? I can't seem to understand...I did so much research and preparation to be the best owner I can even though this is my first time. Please help!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, firstly I will link you to our Training and Bonding section please make sure you do read this thoroughly. I have also moved your thread to that section.
Budgies like people can have a preference for females over males just like dogs sometimes do.
You need to spend as much time as possible with your bird to ensure a bond that is built on trust and friendship is made.
Taming and Bonding - Talk Budgies Forums


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm sorry you are having some taming difficulties despite all your research.
It seems that Pofa is telling you that cuddles is not what he is after and because he associates your hand with the cuddles he feels that biting is his last resort.

Take it back to the very basics and 'distract' him from the negativity he associates with your hand. Have a perch placed right next to the door of the cage (on the inside) and without opening the door, entice him to that perch with a small spray of Millet (or whatever his favourite treat is). Once he learns that all he has to to is sit on that perch to get a treat he should relax a little. Once he's comfortable with that you can start opening the door of his cage to give him the treat (make sure you give him the treat as soon as you open the door even if he moves away etc.) with the door open encourage him back to the perch with the millet (or treat) and again every time he sits on that perch give him a treat. Then place the treat on your hand and let him investigate. If he puts even just one toe on your hand reward him or if he reaches across to get the treat that's okay too. What you are doing is showing him that your hand is not scary and that he has full control. This will build his trust over time but remember it takes patience on your part. 

Best of luck with your sweet little Pofa


----------



## JoKoKing (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! But the problem is that he is so scared of my hands that he wouldn't even come near it! He would just immediately bite me when I try to make him step up.

His behavior is inconsistent, he would like to come near my hands and shower it with love by knocking his beak on my fingers (goes crazy in love). But since I am typing, writing etc, my hands would move and he would just bite me.

So does he like me and my hands or scared of me?

I think I know why Pofa is scared of me now. You see, he molted once and since he grew new feathers, he was able to fly very high and hence I couldn't get him back to his cage. So I had to forcefully put him back to the cage by chasing after him.

I am aware that chasing birds is a very bad thing but I had to do it since I can't leave him alone at home while away. So to be sure he is not in any harm, I had to catch him and put him back to the cage.

One more thing, don't budgies like to go back to their cages? I mean, they like to be out and play around outside but also once in a while go back to rest and eat? Pofa seems to be totally against that idea of going back to his cage. I didn't put anything that may startle him, always made sure he is kept occupied but nope, he wants to be a Wild Free bird!

I did go to the pet shop to get his feathers trimmed, but it seems the damage has been done. And I am gonna have to do something before it gets worse.
out:

But he is already biting me so...that can't be the main reason. I did not have any major change that wouldn't change his behavior either.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

I'm sorry you are having problems with your budgie. You have been given great advice for your current situation and if you take the time in putting into practice all the research you have made into this subject, chances are high you will be successful in terms of making progress with your budgie.

For now, it would be best to treat your budgie as if you are new to each other.
It's important to just spend some quality time by sitting close to the cage and to work in truly making a connection with your budgie. 
This is done by using your voice in a calm, reassuring, positive and encouraging way. 
When approaching your budgie, it's important to leave all the negativity and frustrations aside, to envelop yourself with positivity and love. 
This may sound strange, but it actually does wonders in terms of connecting with a pet bird and establishing the foundations of trust.
It's also very important to know how to read a pet bird's body language and to only take a more hands-on approach to training when the bird is showing signs of receptiveness.
Another aspect that should be taken in consideration is your budgie's personality. Depending on personality, the time required for a pet bird to be comfortable around the owner will also vary, some budgies take longer in being receptive to training when compared others.
As long as a daily routine is established in terms of training and the bird's safe boundaries are respected in the bonding and training process, then progress will be achieved in time.
It would also be good if you could work on scheduling the amount of out of cage time your budgie has and also establish a routine for when it's required for your budgie to be on the cage, since this is ultimately the safest place for him to be, especially when no one is home.
You can use one of your budgie's favourite perches to encourage him to step up on it. Then you can very slowly and gently lead the perch back into the cage and your budgie will be safely back in the cage.

You can review the info on these links which may be helpful in your journey:
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/225961-biting-learned-often-avoidable-behavior.html
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

Good luck with everything.


----------



## JoKoKing (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you very much! I will take all the advice that I have been given! :flowers:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's good to know and you're very welcome! 
Also feel free to post a photo or two of your feathery companion when you have the time. I'm wishing you and Pofa all the best!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've been given great advice and we look forward to hearing how little Pofa does. 

If you have any questions after reading through anything, be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Hope to see you around and we'd love to see pictures of Pofa when you get a chance! :wave:


----------

